# Buttonwood, Sapodilla, Austrailian Pine



## Blueglass (Jun 18, 2017)

Made a trip to Key west. New wood. The Buttonwood is around 6 foot of tight curls top to bottom.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 18, 2017)

Couple more.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 20, 2017)

Can't say that I've seen or used curly 'Buttonwood', _Conocarpus erectus. _Is that the correct 'Buttonwood'?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 20, 2017)

Is Australian pine a true pine? Looks really nice


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2017)

Will you use these for your drum making? Chuck


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Can't say that I've seen or used curly 'Buttonwood', _Conocarpus erectus. _Is that the correct 'Buttonwood'?




We have Silver & Green Buttonwood growing here in south Florida.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Is Australian pine a true pine? Looks really nice




Australian pine is truly one of the hardest woods around here in south Florida. With my hilti gun I shot a nail in the concrete floor of my studio & into an Australian pine log - both went in 1".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 21, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Is Australian pine a true pine? Looks really nice




No... Australian Pine is not a true Pine.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casuarina
http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/invasive-plants/weed-alerts/australian-pine


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 21, 2017)

looks like you should be stabilizing and casting those seed pods @rocky1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Don't have any Australian Pine this far north in Florida Trev, at least not in-land. I tried growing a few here, kept them alive about a year before they died on me. The one's I seen, the seed pod are not big, golf ball sized, maybe a little bigger. Cool trees, I love the looks of the tree itself, hence trying to grow them here, but we kinda get away from the tropical environment they thrive upon up here in North Central Florida.


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Can't say that I've seen or used curly 'Buttonwood', _Conocarpus erectus. _Is that the correct 'Buttonwood'?


You are correct. Much of what I get out of the Keys is very curly. The colors vary a lot. Very cool, very hard stuff. It might be my favorite... Maybe.


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 21, 2017)

I do have an Aussie Pine drum in progress but


Nature Man said:


> Will you use these for your drum making? Chuck


No this wood will probably all go into making some electric guitars. I have several good friends that are great drummers and one got me to make the first. I am not real good at selling the drums though. I actually play guitar so if the guitars never sell I will use the dog doo out of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> looks like you should be stabilizing and casting those seed pods @rocky1




Seed pods on the ones here are small. About 3/4" diameter. I've thought they would make cool pens if cast in resin!!

Half the trees have burls all over them. Some are the size of small cars!!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 21, 2017)

@VotTak uses dyed stabilized sweet gum pods in his hybrid blanks along with live edge burl pieces with amazing results

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 21, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Seed pods on the ones here are small. About 3/4" diameter. I've thought they would make cool pens if cast in resin!!
> 
> Half the trees have burls all over them. Some are the size of small cars!!



Lee, I am very interested in some burl samples for my collection, so please keep me in mind. It would be even better to know which *Casuarina *species it is...Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 21, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> You are correct. Much of what I get out of the Keys is very curly. The colors vary a lot. Very cool, very hard stuff. It might be my favorite... Maybe.



Les, I would be interested in any off fall large enough for a sample for my wood collection. Please consider such in the future. Thank you.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Lee, I am very interested in some burl samples for my collection, so please keep me in mind. It would be even better to know which *Casuarina *species it is...Thank you.




Sorry kid... don't do latin. HATE Latin names. Tree cutters charge extra to cut them down cause the wood is so hard.


----------

